# Fix a Maglight?



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

Any ideas on how to get a corroded "C" cell battery out of a maglight?


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

don,t try it. send back to mag lite ansd they will send you a new one free of charge. They have agreements with all major battery manufacturers.

over the yers I have gotten 4 replaced.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

With all the available LED flashlight powered with 18650 Li-ion battery, it is best to forget that Maglite and go with the new. It is much lighter and smaller but yet put out a lot more light for much less battery cost.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

^^^This^^^

I admit that I still have two old mag lights that hold four D batteries. I keep one in each car for emergencies. For hunting, I have a couple of little LED flashlights that aren't much bigger than the little mini mag lights and they put out about 10 times the light as my big mag lights.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

mas360 said:


> With all the available LED flashlight powered with 18650 Li-ion battery, it is best to forget that Maglite and go with the new. It is *much lighter and smaller* but yet put out a lot more light for much less battery cost.


Yeah, but then it doesn't make as good of a weapon?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I got one of the old big lights with the D cell batteries corroded inside. I think it has 6 batteries inside. They are not coming out LOL I don't remember if I tossed it out or stuck it in a closet to "fix" later. That was a great light at the time.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

goatchze said:


> Yeah, but then it doesn't make as good of a weapon?


well if that's the case, a mag light isn't a good weapon anyways. is there a saying out there, "don't bring a fist to a maglight fight?"


----------



## WickedGoodOutdoors (Dec 23, 2009)

*So thats why they call the MAG Lites?*

Just drill a hole in the end cap. Insert cannon fuse.

fill with FF Power lite and RUN!

RUN Foreset RUN, !


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Happened to me recently. Aluminum and corrosive acid just don't
mix. They combine pretty well to make a soldered connection though.
Find yourself a garbage can and buy a new one. I use flashlights in the
truck so infrequently, I now store the batteries separately and install
when needed. Flashlight will now last forever.........


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

I'm old school, but not in the flashlight dept. LED's all the way, even on the gigging lights.


----------

